
Show HN: SalesPendingCRM.com BETA – Sales management for real estate agents #2 - mortond
http://salespendingcrm.com
======
mortond
URL: [https://SalesPendingCRM.com](https://SalesPendingCRM.com)

Purpose of Startup:

We believe in keeping things simple in business. Our products are easy to use,
mobile friendly, accessible, and to the point.

SalesPendingCRM.com (BETA) is a tool for SMEs in the property market to help
manage clients through their sales pipeline. Teams can collaborate under a
single organisation to create, update, and finalise sales.

Technologies Used:

NodeJS, Express, ReactJS, Firebase, Stripe, Coinbase, CrispChat.

Feedback or Support Requested:

General feedback and testing would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

Features:

16.6.18

\- 14-day free trial available. \- Pay for your subscription in
cryptocurrency!. \- Live chat support from me if you need help or have any
questions.

23.6.18

\- SSL certificate added providing secure HTTPS connection to the site. \-
Google authentication popup information updated. \- How it works section added
to explain how the core features of the application work. \- You can now
generate sales letters using information stored in a client record!. \- Update
the organisation's name and license number from the settings menu.

#1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17327319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17327319)

Since my first post I've added some updates based on the feedback I've
received. If you have any feedback for me please let me know on the live chat
on the landing page. I'd really appreciate it.

David.

